# ‎‎Huntington Beach, CA 4th of July Parade Ride



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 12, 2008)

‎‎Huntington Beach, CA 4th of July Parade Vintage Bicycle Ride

After 2 months of lobbying with the parade committee of Huntington Beach, CA for the Cyclone Coaster bicycle group to be in the parade we finally received approval this week. To our advantage the theme this year is a "Green Theme" The parade committee has a standing rule "No Bicycles" due to issues of the past but they say they are making an exception for us. With that said they have several rules we have to follow.

The majority of the details are forthcoming via mail next week and I will provide an update ASAP before the parade. The details will also be posted on the Cyclone Coaster web site as soon as they become available. 

For those of you who do not normally ride with the Cyclone Coaster group you are welcome to join us on your Vintage Bicycle.

There is a mini ride planned for June 29th at 10:00 a.m. leaving from Starbucks on Main Street in Huntington Beach riding to Sunset Beach and back. This will enable those who still need shirts to pick one up. If you can't make it for the ride just stop by Starbucks and pick up a shirt at 10:00 a.m. There are M/L/XL shirts in gray available and there are M/L shirts available in brown. 

What we do know:

1) We are each REQUIRED to wear a Cyclone Coaster shirt (Please let me   know ASAP if you need a shirt. The cost is $15.00 each

2) We will have to ride in a tighter parade type formation vs. the Laguna Niguel Christmas parade where we were spread out at times

3) We can not allow any random riders from the community to join us

4) We can not throw candy

What we don't know yet:

1) Start Time

2) Staging Location


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 13, 2008)

Okay... So I spoke to Aeropsycho and I think he may be in for the 4th of July. I also spoke to the Chief Financial Officer of Jr's Monarks Inc. (my wife) and it looks we will be attending the 4th of July parade.  We will need 4 shirts. Would prefer two XXL. But two Xl are fine. My older sons will both need Large. Colors are unimportant to us. We are just happy to participate.

  See you later
   Junior


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 13, 2008)

Right on Junior I will pass on to Frank to hold 2 XXL if the printer has them done by the 4th and 2 Large (He has L/XL in stock) do you guys want to pick up the shirts on the morning of the parade?


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 14, 2008)

Well if they could be brought to Lancaster then I could pick them up at Fleetwood's... Otherwise the morning of the ride is fine. Should were deck out our bicycles in red, white and blue? Man I love the 4th of July.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 16, 2008)

Junior I won't be able to make it to the Lancaster ride I'll be packing up and moving my wifes 4th grade classroom:eek:  Lets plan to get you your shirts on the 4th. The cost is $15.00 each. Frank ordered some XXL's so lets hope they are ready  Definitely decorate your bikes


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 16, 2008)

We received our official Parade Entry Packet. See Details below and let me know if you have any questions.

1) Cyclone Coaster Parade entry number #305 
2) Staging location (Where we meet) Division 3 just North of the pier on PCH. Our parade number will be marked on the street in our division. 
3) Meeting time no later 9:00 a.m. or feel free to come earlier 
4) Parade Start Time 10:00 a.m. 
5) No throwing or distributing candy or anything else 
6) Required to wear a Cyclone Coaster Shirt 
7) Decorate your bike 
8) Parking: There is parking in the surrounding residential neighborhoods (Inland) however keep in mind some streets are closed off for the parade at 7:00 a.m. and it's the 4th of July and parking starts to fill up fast very early. Parking will be limited the later you arrive. You can park at the beach but it will cost you... 

If you need a shirt contact Frank Drews or let me know ASAP. 

There is a mini ride planned for June 29th at 10:00 a.m. leaving from Starbucks on Main Street in Huntington Beach riding to Sunset Beach and back. This will enable those who still need shirts to pick one up. If you can't make it for the ride just stop by Starbucks and pick up a shirt at 10:00 a.m. There are M/L/XL shirts in gray available and there are M/L shirts available in brown. There are some additional shirts on order (Girls S/M) and a few Mens XXL.  (Crossing fingers they are ready in time) If you need a shirt and can't make it to the ride on the 29th let us know ASAP and we'll work something out. 

***Pass this information on to friends and family. As long as they have a vintage bike and a shirt they can ride

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice ride yesterday from Huntington Beach to Sunset Beach. 

See you at the parade on Friday 

1) Cyclone Coaster Parade entry number #305 
2) Staging location (Where we meet) Division 3 just North of the pier on PCH. Our parade number will be marked on the street in our division. 
3) Meeting time no later 9:00 a.m. or feel free to come earlier 
4) Parade Start Time 10:00 a.m. 
5) No throwing or distributing candy or anything else 
6) Required to wear a Cyclone Coaster Shirt 
7) Decorate your bike 
8) Parking: There is parking in the surrounding residential neighborhoods (Inland) however keep in mind some streets are closed off for the parade at 7:00 a.m. and it's the 4th of July and parking starts to fill up fast very early. Parking will be limited the later you arrive. You can park at the beach but it will cost you... 

If you need a shirt contact Frank Drews or let me know ASAP.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jul 2, 2008)

*Post Parade Activities?*

Hey Fellas, Junior here... I was wondering what the Post parade activities will be.. If anyone wants to stake a claim to some sand or grass so we can cook and watch fireworks... My wife and little ones will be watching us ride by. My 2 teenage boys and I will ride.  So if anyone has plans shoot me a phone call... I'll be there all day and will stay at the Motel 6 in Costa Mesa..


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 2, 2008)

Junior give Frank a shout I think he's planning on hanging out in the area.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 3, 2008)

An important update: It's the law in Calfornia for minors under the age of 18 to wear a helmet when riding a bicycle. We all know there will be tons of police in Huntington Beach on the 4th and yes on the parade route and surrounding the parade route. My advice for those of you who have minors riding in the parade to at least have a helmet with you for each minor in case they enforce the law. I was just told they are pretty strict about this even though the minor is participating in the parade, the route is on public streets.


Here is link to a video regarding the parade

And here is a link to KOCE, looks like it will broadcast at 3:30 PST

Apparently the parade is the largest Independence Day parade west of the Mississippi.


----------

